# Help a new vaper build coils



## SaintLavron (28/7/17)

Good Morning everyone

So little background. I want to quit smoking. So I bought an ego AIO and few days later I bought the SMOK AL85. It was way better and help reduce the number of cigarettes i smokes. But still not enough. So i bought the voopoo DRAG and a limitless RDTA classic.




I started building my own coils and this is my first attempt. I used 24ga nichrome wire. It came out at 0.22 ohm and it works. Not the best flav though and not the best of clouds either. I dont know if it is my cotton but the taste is kind of soapy.





Can someone with experience please tell me what coils i can build with the 24ga nichrome wire.

My friend built me coils with 28ga kanthal wire and it was amazing but we couldnt replicate it again haha. And when it was amazing i went down to 3 smokes a day. So i know if i can get the perfect coils I can quit smoking easily

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (28/7/17)

Hey Bud

Try a Parallel single coil build on that deck in the pic


----------

